# Missing HID Drivers for Gyration Remote (GYR3101US)



## Orion329 (Aug 16, 2007)

I recently have put together a nice media center pc for the family, and am planning on using a Gyration Universal Media Center Remote (GYR3101US) and Keyboard for it. My problem is that I've installed a copy of Windows XP Pro that seems to be missing the HID drivers necessary to make the device work. I'm sure it's from the nLite modifications I made to it, but I'm puzzled why a HID driver would have been missing, since I surely don't recall checking any of those drivers off the list for removal. 

If anyone has a suggestion for replacing or finding a driver that would work I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried the Automatic Windows update?


----------



## Orion329 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope, but I'll give it a shot. Would that really even come close to replacing missing HID drivers? Usually it would only cover more recent releases from what I understand.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Maybe the prob has to do with the fact that this hardware is for Windows Media Centre Edition, Vista Premium or Vista Ultimate.

Have you installed the Media Centre Triple Tap, if not, give it a try; it's available for download here.........
http://www.gyration.com/t-DownLoads.aspx

Scroll down until you reach Universal Remote Control for PC, Media Center and Audio/Video Functions (GYR3101US).


----------

